# How bout you make me some biscuits?



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2016)

This is how you do it.......


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## csb (Jan 11, 2016)

Are you experiencing some kind of biscuit withdrawl?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 12, 2016)

You need to have some more made RG!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Every saturday!

Csb- this thread is due to people thinking that biscuits come from a can... Smh...


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2016)

I've got two biscuit makers. One's a civil engineer and the other is in the fourth grade.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 12, 2016)

csb said:


> I've got two biscuit makers.


I was expecting this to end with some comment about bewbs.


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I was expecting this to end with some comment about bewbs.


Or urinals.


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I was expecting this to end with some comment about bewbs.


Not enough gravy in Colorado to cover these buttermilks.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

I would recommend not de-railing the biscuit thread


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

RG, have you made pizza on that cast iron flat pan?


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I would recommend not de-railing the biscuit thread


No, but really, my husband and son make drop biscuits most weekends.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

We make pizza and lots of stuff on that and it's very handy

CSB- when you say drop biscuits please tell me you don't mean the kind made with Bisquick?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> We make pizza and lots of stuff on that and it's very handy


I'm thinking of buying a cast iron pizza pan to replace the stone one I use. Maybe I'll make biscuits on it someday.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

we also make nachos, cut up potato's/ green peppers/onions/etc, and calzones on it


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> we also make nachos, cut up potato's/ green peppers/onions/etc, and calzones on it


Do any of those come in a can?


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> We make pizza and lots of stuff on that and it's very handy
> 
> CSB- when you say drop biscuits please tell me you don't mean the kind made with Bisquick?


No, they have some voodoo ritual involving ingredients from scratch. I don't understand, so I stay away from the kitchen.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

excellent!

once you get it down its really pretty quick and easy. and fairly cheap, took us a few batches to adjust it to the altitiude- I think we just add 2 tsp of water?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 12, 2016)

great, now I'm fucking hungry


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2016)

Isn't it flour? Bonus flour?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

I think I fucked up the biscuits


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I think I fucked up the biscuits


2tsp water not 2 cups


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

corn bread?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> corn bread?


Yup.

I felt inspired.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> CSB- when you say drop biscuits please tell me you don't mean the kind made with Bisquick?


What's wrong with those?!?!

Goes good with my instant country gravy.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bisquick is a city slicker's crutch.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

I will admit to using the instant gravy mix sometimes, but I do always makes it with 1 pound of spicy sausage


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2016)

^^^ Is that how Mrs RG likes it?  :eyebrows:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 13, 2016)

I also add sausage to mine.  Turkey sausage that is. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I also add sausage to mine.  Turkey sausage that is. :thumbs:


Dude, WTF?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 13, 2016)

Never been a biscuit fan.  Maybe I just haven't had good ones.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nobody makes biscuits like a southern grandma!

That's 2 man-cards you need to drop today fox.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> Bisquick is a city slicker's crutch.


bisquick even that's too much work...pillbury popcan biscuits here


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

Have you not heard the phrase, "these biscuits are so good I'm going to go home and slap my momma?"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2016)

My dad says something similar. He'll say "that was so good it would make you wanna slap your momma!"

One downside of living out in the middle of the Pacific is that they don't have country sausage out here. They have Portuguese sausage, which is a type of smoked sausage similar to kielbasa and they have sausage links, but those don't compare to a good country sausage.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 13, 2016)

I've been down south for business and some of the hotels will put out biscuits and gravy for the free breakfast.  I can't say that I'm a fan. 

Y'all use a lot of lard in your food.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

So maybe we could start a pig farming business in Hawaii and make some bank?

MA- those type of biscuits are generally pretty terrible (at the hotel free breakfast)

I'll have to make you some homemade sometime


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2016)

They have B&amp;G here at the Omni hotel breakfast buffet.  I'm about in tears having to walk away from them to eat their eggs instead.  I hate my diet!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2016)

And regardless of the source of said biscuit, they are only good fresh out of the oven.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> And regardless of the source of said biscuit, they are only good fresh out of the oven.


Not true at all. I can still vividly remember the biscuits that an old babysitter of mine used to make when we lived in the mountains of Virginia. You could get a biscuit from the bowl on her table anytime of day and still be treated to the fluffy goodness that they had fresh out of the oven. No one else has ever made a biscuit to compare.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2016)

^^^ Exception to the rule


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

Hopefully this babysitter was not also your sister


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2016)

It was more like a second set of grandparents really. Really sweet old couple.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 13, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Not true at all. I can still vividly remember the biscuits that an old babysitter of mine used to make when we lived in the mountains of Virginia. You could get a biscuit from the bowl on her table anytime of day and still be treated to the fluffy goodness that they had fresh out of the oven. No one else has ever made a biscuit to compare.


She kept her biscuits in a bowl?


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Not true at all. I can still vividly remember the biscuits that an old babysitter of mine used to make when we lived in the mountains of Virginia. You could get a biscuit from the bowl on her table anytime of day and still be treated to the fluffy goodness that they had fresh out of the oven. No one else has ever made a biscuit to compare.


This all reads like an SNL sketch starring Christopher Walken.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2016)

csb said:


> This all reads like an SNL sketch starring Christopher Walken.


It just needs more cowbell.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 14, 2016)

i want some biscuits now.


----------

